# Toronto TDS



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone can advise on Toronto TDS out of the tap lately.

Thanks!


----------



## ashtonfitzgerald (Apr 11, 2017)

Not quite Toronto, but tap TDS in Oshawa is ~155ppm. I expect TO to be close. Of course this was just shot with a TDS pen which is only so good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

I get 152 and 158 (two meters) today with cool, but not cold water.


----------



## slipfinger (May 11, 2016)

I'm in Burlington, drawing tap water out of Lake O.

~186/188


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Thankin' ya'll kindly!!!

Say....I'd love to know what TDS meters you prefer/use and where you sourced them. I see BA's and Home Depot has them but no doubt there is somewhere else I'm not thinking of...

J


----------



## ashtonfitzgerald (Apr 11, 2017)

Amazon, eBay, Aquasafecanada.com, many water filtration stores sell them as well--pretty common. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

I got mine from Amazon. I have one from Etekcity and another that's called EZ TDS. They were on the cheaper side so I don't rely on them to be super accurate. Instead I use them to measure changes over time i.e. going up or down. I occasionally re-calibrate them and every time they're off by a little bit.


----------

